# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  11 Quy Tắc Bất Di Bất Dịch Khi vận hành máy cắt plasma cnc

## Máy cắt CNC

Tôi cá một điều rằng những người vận hành máy cắt plasma cnc thường không để ý đến những yếu tố nhỏ dưới đây. Nhưng chi tiết tuy nhỏ nhưng nó đem lại hiệu quả tốt hơn cho máy cắt Plasma cnc đấy.

1. Máy cắt plasma cnc là công cụ gia công kim loại, có thể cắt hoa văn sắt cửa cổng, cầu thang, vách ngăn, bản mã...Để vận hành tốt máy cắt plasma cnc, chúng ta phải lưu ý những vấn đề sau:

2. Đầu tiên tất nhiên người vận hành phải là người đã được đào tạo, có hiểu biết về nguyên lí hoạt động của máy mới được chạy máy.

3. Trước khi vận hành cần kiểm tra các ray trượt, thanh răng dẫn hướng. Thường xuyên làm sạch bôi trơn để máy hoạc động trơn tru hơn.

4. Để ý áp lực khí có đủ không. Thường áp lực khí tối thiểu phải đạt 5,5 bar.

5. Lưu lượng khí phải đủ để vận hành máy plasma cnc là 400 lít/ phút, đường ống sử dụng tối thiểu 12mm. Lưu lượng có thể không đủ khi phải chia sẻ cho nhiều tải vào cùng một thời điểm. Để đảm bảo lưu lượng ta có thể tăng tiết diện đường ống dẫn khí và giảm chiều dài dây khí, cách tốt nhất là thêm bình tích áp gần máy.

6. Khí nén phải tách nước tách dầu tránh trường hợp không đánh lửa được. Nếu gặp phải trường hợp này cần tháo bép cắt, điện cực để vệ sinh sạch sẽ và reset lại nguồn plasma.

7. Trước khi sử dụng máy cắt Plasma cnc, người vận hành cần kiểm tra kĩ lưỡng mỏ cắt đã thẳng và vuông góc với bàn cắt hay chưa? Kiểm tra kĩ các bép cắt với các điện cực xem còn có thể sử dụng được hay không để có biện pháp khắc phục kịp thời.

8. Sau khi kiểm tra chi tiết toàn bộ máy cắt bạn nên kiểm tra lại xem mỏ cắt đã được gắn chặt vào gá hay chưa, tránh trường hợp mỏ cắt đặt lệch giá, gây ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng đường cắt .

9. Kiểm tra điện áp đầu vào và đường khí nén vào máy có đủ tải không trước khi cắt để tránh trường hợp ngắt quãng trong quá trình cắt

10. Kiểm tra kẹp mát nguồn cắt với bàn cắt đã được kẹp chưa, nguồn cắt đã được bật chưa.

11. Người vận lưu ý cần thiết lập đầy đủ và chính xác các thông số trước khi bắt đầu nhấn nút vận hành máy. 

- Các thông số bạn cần lưu ý để thiết lập một cách chính xác đó là: 
Vật liệu sử dụng cắtChiều dày vật liệu cắtMẫu cắKích thướcTốc độ cắt... 
sau khi thiết lập đầy đủ các thông số thì có thể vận hành máy cắt CNC Plasma.

----------

